# Best Door Lock Installation Kit



## DemRem

I'm hoping some of you finish guys can help me out on this one

I'm looking for a door lock installation kit similar to this 










The one pictured above doesn't seem to get great reviews, but it also seemed like some people didn't know how to use it (like drilling the big hole before the small one etc)

The descriptions of them are also very unclear as to whether or not they'll work on *deadbolts?*

I've looked and looked for 3 things and can't seem to find them

1. descent quality kit 
2. $50 and under (maybe more if it was worth it) 
3. Works on deadbolts and knob locks


----------



## Tom M

You get what you pay for, I own one of these kits.








http://www.amazon.com/Kwikset-138-INSTL-KIT-Professional/dp/B0002YUPPO


----------



## Brian Peters

Depends how often you need to use it. I bought a cheap Irwin setup from Lowes, it worked OK for the one time I needed it, but if I had to bore lots and lots of doors I'd want a setup like Tom's.


----------



## Craftmark

This is an excellent kit. 

http://boringjigs.com/


----------



## Tom Struble

i like the ones the factory uses:thumbup:...i know..i know:sad:


----------



## tccoggs

Tom M said:


> You get what you pay for, I own one of these kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kwikset-138-INSTL-KIT-Professional/dp/B0002YUPPO


I second this one or the Porter Cable


----------



## griz

You tend to get what you pay for...

Templaco or Classic Engineering are probably the best available:thumbsup:


----------



## DemRem

Tom M said:


> You get what you pay for, I own one of these kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kwikset-138-INSTL-KIT-Professional/dp/B0002YUPPO


That's a really nice set and I wish I owned it but I don't think I could justify buying it (at least not to my wife :laughing. I normally do pre-hungs but I have two doors coming up that I'll need to put the holes in. Other than that I don't foresee using it a lot.

Since it seems like you've done a lot of this kind of thing...*is the template for a kwikset door knob the same as a regular kwikset deadbolt??* I'm just wondering if whatever rig I end up with will work on both?


----------



## DemRem

griz said:


> You tend to get what you pay for...
> 
> Templaco or Classic Engineering are probably the best available:thumbsup:


I know the only tools I've ever regretted buying are cheap ones! Right now it looks like I'll only be using it a few times though.


----------



## Five Star

DemRem said:


> I'm hoping some of you finish guys can help me out on this one
> 
> I'm looking for a door lock installation kit similar to this
> 
> The one pictured above doesn't seem to get great reviews, but it also seemed like some people didn't know how to use it (like drilling the big hole before the small one etc)
> 
> The descriptions of them are also very unclear as to whether or not they'll work on deadbolts?
> 
> I've looked and looked for 3 things and can't seem to find them
> 
> 1. descent quality kit
> 2. $50 and under (maybe more if it was worth it)
> 3. Works on deadbolts and knob locks


I got that dewalt one, its good for what it is, but if I had to do 20-30 doors I'd def invest in the kick set or portercable one


----------



## Lettusbee

I've used the snot out of that yellow Dewalt lock jig. For what it costs, it is easy to use and durable enough. If you're not careful, you can be out of alignment by a 1/16" from one side of the door to another. Usually because of the door edge bevel.

I also have the classic engineering kit, which is top notch, unbeatable. 

My basic premise is, if it's a rental property with hollow core doors, the Dewalt is just fine. 

If it's a house full of custom solid doors, I make sure to have the classic engineering kit on hand.


----------



## sancho

griz said:


> You tend to get what you pay for...
> 
> Templaco or Classic Engineering are probably the best available:thumbsup:


Got the template, its awesome


----------



## mbryan

Look around did a used kwikset. They are out there and much better than the plastic ones!


----------



## tjbnwi

For just 2 doors, I would mark them and drill them. The cheep plastic one would easily do 2 doors 
Drill large hole in face first, start from one side when bit tip shows use that as a guide, finish from other side. Drill edge on center lines. Done. 

Tom


----------



## Gary H

I use the Dewalt for dead bolts on metal skinned doors. They charge $75 for a deadbolt hole. So after the first hole its paid for and making money.

I got a used PC door kit and it sprinters the door on the back side as the bit comes out. The plastic is wore out and there is slop when the bit comes though. The classic jig is next on my list as its built with metal instead of plastic.


----------



## Craftmark

griz said:


> You tend to get what you pay for...
> 
> Templaco or Classic Engineering are probably the best available:thumbsup:


I gotta say that Templaco kit looks nicer than the Classic Engineering kit. Having the router templates is really nice. :thumbup:


----------



## MKnAs Dad

tjbnwi said:


> For just 2 doors, I would mark them and drill them. The cheep plastic one would easily do 2 doors
> Drill large hole in face first, start from one side when bit tip shows use that as a guide, finish from other side. Drill edge on center lines. Done.
> 
> Tom


Just mark out on both sides first. You never want to drill through from only one side.


----------



## tjbnwi

I do bore from both sides, I just let the mandrel bit mark the second side. Fostner bit, mark and bore from both sides. 

The Templaco is a very nice kit. The only thing I don't like about it is how the strike/bolt templates attach. Leaves 2 holes to deal with. I've made copies of the bolt templates, but they are held on with clamps. 

Tom


----------



## detroit687

DemRem said:


> I'm hoping some of you finish guys can help me out on this one
> 
> I'm looking for a door lock installation kit similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one pictured above doesn't seem to get great reviews, but it also seemed like some people didn't know how to use it (like drilling the big hole before the small one etc)
> 
> The descriptions of them are also very unclear as to whether or not they'll work on *deadbolts?*
> 
> I've looked and looked for 3 things and can't seem to find them
> 
> 1. descent quality kit
> 2. $50 and under (maybe more if it was worth it)
> 3. Works on deadbolts and knob locks


Core before you bore
Why would you drill for the throw before the cylinder?
I have allways carryed the Kwikset jig just incase you run across the odd ball 5" backset. 

The Schlage imo is the best, but its very expensive and you would have to order it through a ingersol rand vendor.

I do love my schlage jig for drilling through holes for cylindrical locks but residential guys usually only deal with tubular locks.


----------



## mike d.

Best for me is the old Kwikset


----------

